# Methimazole-side effects



## abbyes (Feb 15, 2010)

Hi everyone. I am new to the boards. I was diagnosed with Graves a few months ago and am currently on 20mg of Methimazole daily. I am having a hard time with the meds. My worst problem is tiredness and nausea, which seems to start around 2pm everyday. I take my meds in the morning each day at around 8am on an empty stomach. Eating with the meds seemed to yield a severe upset stomach all day long. But now, i've got the nausea that lasts anywhere from 2pm-until late hours of the night. Has anyone else experienced this?

Thank you,

Abby


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

abbyes said:


> Hi everyone. I am new to the boards. I was diagnosed with Graves a few months ago and am currently on 20mg of Methimazole daily. I am having a hard time with the meds. My worst problem is tiredness and nausea, which seems to start around 2pm everyday. I take my meds in the morning each day at around 8am on an empty stomach. Eating with the meds seemed to yield a severe upset stomach all day long. But now, i've got the nausea that lasts anywhere from 2pm-until late hours of the night. Has anyone else experienced this?
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Abby


Hi, there Abby and welcome. Hey............that is not a good thing. There are other anti-thyroid meds that you could try. You may be allergic to this one.

Have you called your doctor about this?

Also, many of us took smaller doses about 3 times a day. Maybe that big dose is just too hard on your tummy.


----------



## abbyes (Feb 15, 2010)

Thanks Andros!

I have a call in to my doctor today to see what else i can do. I just take it once a day. You may be right...this is pretty powerful stuff. Thanks for your input! I hope you have a wonderful day.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

abbyes said:


> Thanks Andros!
> 
> I have a call in to my doctor today to see what else i can do. I just take it once a day. You may be right...this is pretty powerful stuff. Thanks for your input! I hope you have a wonderful day.


You too, Abby and do let us know what your doc has to say about this. There is no need for you to feel so miserable. That med is supposed to make you feel better; not worse.

Hope to hear from you soon.


----------

